# Enlist Duo Herbicide



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounding very effective.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/07/enlist-duo-herbicide-performance-exceeds-expectations/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=6f32658623-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-6f32658623-296641129


----------

